# Hospital Solicitation, take two



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay, vote for real this time.


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

I voted, "I was asked multiple times, but more as an informational rather than pressure thing" even though we had a HB, we did have to go to the hospital that same day. DH was asked 2 or 3 times if we were going to circ. My HB midwife only asked when we were talking about Vit K at a prenatal.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Other, naturally.









I had DS in the hospital, and we actually were planning on having him circumcised. Don't think it was a thoughtless decision; there are pages and pages in his baby journal I keep for him about my soul-searching. Anyway, that was the plan.

Then DS was born with a hydrocele--very swollen scrotum because of fluid passing from his abdomen.

His scrotum was so swollen that the doctor who was going to perform the circ couldn't get at the base of his penis to give him the necessary anesthetic, so she wouldn't do it.

We were asked if we wanted it done and had to sign a couple of release forms, so my hospital wouldn't have done it without our permission. When we were asked about it, it was pretty low-pressure, a very casual "so, do you want a circumcision or not?" kind of thing, rather than an assumption that we would have it done. Nobody tried to talk us out of it (although his pediatrician is SO happy we didn't have it done), and I don't get the impression that anyone would have tried to talk us into it, either.

In retrospect, we're really glad that circumstances conspired to stop the surgery. After agonizing over it and talking to lots of people and reading lots of websites, we were kind of relieved to have the decision made for us. And it was the right decision, so that's lucky, too.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I chose Only Asked Once because I was asked when I had DS 1 and it was more of a "are you planning to circ, cause if you are I don't do them?"

With DS 2 I had a UC and the topic never came up even at the newborn check up.


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

We had a hospital birth and never asked. I think it was because we had it stated in our birth plan and we were pretty vocal/adament about our birth plan being followed.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I voted that I was never asked, but kind of feel like it was cheating... 99% of boys in my province are intact, if you want a circ it has to be arranged in advance and costs $400. And there are only two doctors left who do them.

MSI (government health care) hasn't paid for them since 1977. Most MEN my age are intact.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DS was born in a hospital and we were asked twice, more as an informational thing.

The first was when we checked in and when I said no, the nurse happily tore up the consent paperwork and told me how she wish she hadn't had it done to her boys.

The day after he was born when we were getting ready to leave, another CNM in the practice I was seeing buzzed my room on the intercom and asked if we wanted him circumcised. I practically yelled "hell NO!" and everyone at the desk got the message loud and clear.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I only remember being asked twice, once by the nurses (about 3 minutes after he was born while I was still laying there with my guts hanging out!) and once by the pediatrician, but I was given zero information either way, either before or after the birth. But there was no pressure. This was in Texas in 2005.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I voted for my first child and only son. The only time I was asked was by mr dr. when he came to check on us the next day. There was no pressure from him.

My other three were girls and homebirths. I was asked while pregnant because it's something they are against and I assume they would have tried to change our minds had we wanted it done.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I only have a DD...surpisingly, no one asked if I wanted someone to cut her genitals up for me. ----oh wait...that would have been illegal


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

We were asked more than once but by different Drs just confirming.

We were checking out of the NICU so there was a lot of people involved. I declined and they were very supportive, seemed relieved really.







It was at a large children's hospital and they were double checking because the peds we choose do not do them.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I was never asked with both of my kids. With my 2nd son I had it in my birth plan...but my first son I didn't have a birth plan and I still wasn't asked. 90% of boys in BC are intact though so it's the norm.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I didn't vote b/c it wasn't multiple choice and I didn't know which scenario to vote for

I have had two boys- one at a hospital and one at a birth center. (And will be having another hospital birthed boy in a few weeks at a different hospital).

My first son is circd (







....I had him before I found MDC) and I was never asked and in fact I had to bring it up and I definitely got an icy vibe from the female pediatrician. This was at a military hospital and he had it under general anesthesia b/c they needed to do a MRI to check something so while he was still out they did it then.

My second son is intact and he was born at a birth center. I was asked a few times what I was going to do if he was a boy re:circ at prenatal appts and I said we will not be circing and they always said something like "woohoo!" or "yay!" and then at our PP appt I saw a new midwife and when she checked his diaper area she said "yay! no mutilation for you!"









I am anticipating on what will happen at this new hospital in a few weeks, but I already mentioned once to my OB that we don't circ when we were discussing not doing the vitamin k injection and he didn't comment on it at all either way.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I went with "Tons of options yet still left my situation out".
I've had all 3 of my children with midwives and never found out the gender before birth. Before they brought up any mention of circumcision, I did. I was very clear that I was anti circ. I have used two different midwives. My first had her own independent birth center and cared for a good sized Monnonite/Amish community. She performed circumcisions because she said they culturally circ'd and she wanted to know that the babies received the best pain medication possible. I knew less about circ then than I did during my two other pregnancies. Now, I could not work with a midwife that performed circs. I just ethically couldn't.

My last two babies were born at home with the same midwife who is anti circ and does not perform them and will not perform them.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I really think this poll is more relevant to the US, so I'm not going to vote, but will comment.

I was asked with ds1. I think they asked me twice, but it wasn't more than that. I don't recall being asked with ds2 at all. With Aaron, I was asked during the pregnancy, but it was in a "if you're planning to, I'm going to give you all the reasons why you shouldn't" kind of way. I've never been pressured to circ. (That's just as well, because if they tried to get to agree to surgery on my son, after doing surgery on _me_ without my consent, it would have become really, really ugly.)


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I got asked multiple times, but no one seemed surprised that I declined and no pressure was put on me.

Benny was in the NICU for a month before going home, and apparently there's a problems with releasing the boys and "oops" the parent's forgot to request a circ, so they have to stay in for two more days to get it done and be observed afterwards.

It's pretty sad, but they actually put a big sticker on his chart that said "NO CIRC". I feel like they should have put a big sign on the other boy's charts that said "MUTILATE THIS CHILD"


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Ds was born in 1996 in Atlanta, Ga. We were asked several times... but no one tried to force us. In fact, the doctor on call said..."less work for me".


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I voted other. When our first son was born we were not asked if we wanted him circed. Rather we were asked when we wanted it done, that first day, or the day he went home. We didn't know with him that we had an option


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I voted "I was never asked at all--it was just assumed that it wouldn't be done unless parents requested it", which was true, except until I was going home with him, then the nurse apologized for the fact that the doctor who did the circs was gone for the day--she thought that maybe I'd forgotten to get it done or not realized I had to request it!--and asked if I wanted to stay another day or come back with him in the next day or two. (I guess parents do let time slip away and then the boy gets discharged before his circ gets done) However, they took their sweet time with his hearing test--so long, I opened his diaper dreading to find he'd been circed. (he wasn't)

My first child (DD1), they actually had a "class" on circ and how to care for the baby after circumcision and the way they called for it over the intercom, it sounded like you didn't have a choice. My roommate and her husband were on their way to go, but I checked to see if I had to go and then told her that parents of girls and boys that aren't being circed don't go. (We both had little girls). While the parents were in the class, the boys were circed.

My third baby (dd2), of course no one asked me. However, we did not get enough blood the night before for her newborn screens, so they had to take her to the treatment room to draw more blood (not done in room). I couldn't go because they were doing the circs at that time. I shudder to think, now, if she'd been a boy--could she (he?) have gotten caught up in it and "accidentally" circumcised?


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I voted "other."

My boys are intact, but they were both born by c-section and I was on pain meds most of the time during my hospital stay. It's been many years and I really don't recall whether I was asked or not. If I was, it was only once. I would remember if I had been pestered about it.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I voted "other."

My boys are intact, but they were both born by c-section and I was on pain meds most of the time during my hospital stay. It's been many years and I really don't recall whether I was asked or not. If I was, it was only once. I would remember if I had been pestered about it.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a weird thing happen it was like but I don't know if I heard wrong or not because I have trouble hearing stuff . In ways, I think this nurse that I recieved was anti-circ because maybe she thought I could hear and said the boy in the next room is getting circ'ed in the nursery. My eyes bulged out of my socket and I said No Circumcision for Brendan she marked it on the paper with O with a slash in the middle . He's still intact and that was the only mentioned I had of it .

I had brendan in Burbank, CA at St Joseph's Medical province center .


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

I was asked twice, once by the nurse in L&D before birth/as part of admittance paperwork, and once as confirmation by the nurse in maternity.

And both were quite happy that the answer was "no."


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I was asked once by a nurse after DS was born and she hugged me when I said, "NO!" And then she very happily wrote, "NO CIRC" all over his bassinet and chart.









It was a wonderful experience in Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Other. We were asked multiple times at the hospital by various people. Some nurses rolled their eyes, others were fine. One doc came in and asked when we wanted the circ done and we looked at him like he had two heads and a horn and said 'we're not doing that!' and he left VERY quickly, but didn't say anything.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

With each of my boys, I was asked once. The hospital nurse looked slightly confused, but dropped it and nobody asked again. My HB Midwife asked once and was relieved when we said no. She only asked because alot of her clients want it, and she usually recommends a guy who does a "less" traumatic job.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

I voted I was asked, but no pressure. However, if I had multiple choices I would have answered that I also wasn't asked.

My first two boys were born with midwives, one in the birthing center, one technically in a hospital but that is only because the birthing center was being rebuilt. So I was just never asked. I think I might have been asked during prenatal visits, but I wasn't asked after birth. Then again, I wasn't even there long enough for it. And when they had their first ped visits, I wasn't asked either. Their ped was from Mexico so I think she just didn't even think to ask. Of course, I had already made the decision that it would be a NO.

With my new baby, he was a c-section, hospital delivery of course then a NICU stay. We were asked at his birth hospital (not by my OB, he wont do them), but the ped and a few nurses. They all seemed fine we said no. Then at the nicu we were asked by multiple dr's, especially since they had him sedated, guess they figured then was a good time to do it. We of course said no and they seemed fine. The funniest questioning of me was when I asked the neonatologist about my son being tongue tied. She said "we don't just routinely clip the tongue, we wait to see if there is a problem with feeding or speech", then she asked me if i was getting him cut. I just looked at her and laughed. I mean really, what can you do? She wont clip his tongue, which to me seemed like it could be a much bigger issue, as far as problems in the future, but she was willing to cut off his penis? She did get a big smile when I said no though. I did clarify that I was OK with his tongue being clipped, cause that made sense to me.

So with the same baby, we had two peds then ask if we were doing it. The first said "I have to ask because you only have until he is a month old to do it, but are you having him circ." I said "NO" it must have sounded alittle defensive because she laughed and said "don't worry, i don't want to do it, I just have to ask". Then the next week at his follow up, his regular ped asked and she seemed shocked, but happy. I think it was more because my step son that she has had to look at multiple times for diaper rash is cut and I guess she figured we would with the baby too. I told her no, I wont do it, I kept my older two boys intact, I didn't get to make the decision about dss.

So none with the older two and wayyyyyy too many times with the baby.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I was only asked once by a nurse. She was confirming what was written on the record sheet. She and my OB commended me for choosing not too


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Never asked and at DS's first ped appt. his doc looked at him and said "not circumcised? good".


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

With DS1 we were only asked once by a nurse. When we responded with a no, she said something like "oh good!" and seemed relieved.
With DS2, it was a UC and we were not asked at his first checkup.


----------



## dannomac (Aug 16, 2009)

I voted "I was never asked at all--it was just assumed that it wouldn't be done unless parents requested it", but that's not exactly correct. At hospitals in my city, it's just not done at all. If you want it done, you need to pay a decent amount of money, and find a doctor who will do it.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I was never asked.

I have 2 intact sons. One was born in Germany in 2006 and the other was born in Ohio in 2008. We knew we wouldn't be circ'ing with DS1, but weren't sure how common it was in Germany as we had only lived there 2 months before DS was born. Anyway, I asked my midwife if they circ'ed boys in the hospital. She got a horrified look on her face and said, "Doctors work in hospitals and they are there to help, not hurt. That would obviously hurt the baby." It was never mentioned in the hospital at all. The German pediatrician did ask me later if I planned to have it done when I moved back to the US. I told him no and he was obviously relieved. I think he had an entire speech prepared to dissuade me just in case I said yes.









In the US I had it in my birth plan, so it was never asked.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I voted other. For dd1 we were asked when I was in labor if we wanted the baby circumcised. We told her we were having a girl.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

With DS at the hospital during my pre-admission it was asked once, we said no and the nurse followed up with "good, because it isn't medically necessary." Our ped was extremely anti-circ so any discussion we had about it revolved around how horrible and unnecessary it is.

With DD, because we didn't know we were having a DD, the first HB midwife I saw didn't bring it up but gave me anti-circ literature. The second midwife I ended up seeing asked during one of my appointments, I told her no, and she followed up by saying there was a doctor she would recommend if we chose to. I have no idea what her official stance is on it.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Haven't actually been in hospital but it came up today at my prenatal appt today. My m/w asked, I said I wanted it in huge letters that no one was to go near my sons penis...she said she was upgrading me to her Most Favorite Patient on Earth









And said they'd put it in my chart that I wasn't going to circ and the nurses wouldn't say word one about it to me









We got to talking about her other patients choosing circ (we're in iowa, so shocker there) and I told her to YouTube a circ video, that's how I got DH off the circ bandwagon...she said she'll consider asking her patients to watch the video as 'education'


----------



## simplybecca (Oct 27, 2009)

My home birth midwife asked only for stat info.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

A couple of different nurses asked if my baby was going to be circed. I told them both that I figured all his parts were there for a reason. The first one said, "Oh, that's a good way to look at it." The second one commented that the hospital was going through the Baby Friendly Hospital program for nursing, and she and her friends made jokes that it needed to become a Foreskin Friendly hospital too.


----------



## Poodge (Jun 16, 2009)

Our ped came in did the newborn exam and said "I forgot circ or no circ?" I said "No, circ" he looked relived (sp?) and that was that. They gave us care instructions which were correct (no retraction do nothing) when we left the hospital.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

ds was a home birth and I was never asked if we wanted to circ. We didn't know the sex before hand, and when he was born my midwife actually started telling me all about how to care for an intact penis. It was assumed that he would be left alone, which he was of course


----------



## bunniemunchagain (Jul 30, 2007)

in texas was asked several times. when signed in, a few people afte. they didnt say anythign when i said no. just apparently someone kept unchecking on teh computer that we had been asked already. i said i coming to get him as you keep asking and i dont want him snipped by accident. she said we needa signed form to do that. i waspertty much depressed the day he was born so he spent time in nursery adn was also jaundiced anyway. i did ask for breastfeeding help and she said oh all the nurses atre helping with circs.. nice


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My son is 15. The nurse came to cart him off. I asked were she was going with my baby. She said "They were going to circumcise him." I told her we were not doing that. She said oh and pushed him back to were I had them. She came in when I was using the bathroom. Luckily I caught her.

My daughter 11 was suppose to be a boy







The nurse checking us in asked if we were sure if it was a boy and if we were sure we didn't want him circumcised. She asked enough that I toldm, "Either way I did not care I didn't want it circumcised!" Then asked for a different nurse.


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
I went with "Tons of options yet still left my situation out".
I've had all 3 of my children with midwives and never found out the gender before birth. Before they brought up any mention of circumcision, I did. I was very clear that I was anti circ. I have used two different midwives. My first had her own independent birth center and cared for a good sized Monnonite/Amish community. She performed circumcisions because she said they culturally circ'd and she wanted to know that the babies received the best pain medication possible. I knew less about circ then than I did during my two other pregnancies. Now, I could not work with a midwife that performed circs. I just ethically couldn't.

My last two babies were born at home with the same midwife who is anti circ and does not perform them and will not perform them.

Puppyfluffer, I find that interesting that your first midwife claimed Amish people circ, because as far as I know, they dont - I dont think most Amish know what circ really is outside of biblical references. I am pretty sure Mennonites dont practice circ either. My mom used to midwife for a few Amish communities in Ohio, I remember her telling me it is not a custom. weird.


----------



## DJay (Sep 10, 2006)

No sons here. We were anti-circ and brought it up before birth with the doctor to be sure that we knew who would be performing a circ if we had a boy, and thus we would know who to be sure knew that we did not want an accidental circ.

A buddy at work circed all three of his boys. He had no good reason, just cultural. But he commented that it was hard to find a doctor who would do the circs .... near Charlotte, NC.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Other - our first was a preemie, circs weren't performed in the NICU and they didn't help you arrange to have one performed after discharge, either. I don't remember anyone ever asking us, but it was 5 years ago and my memory is crappy.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
My son is 15. The nurse came to cart him off. I asked were she was going with my baby. She said "They were going to circumcise him." I told her we were not doing that. She said oh and pushed him back to were I had them. She came in when I was using the bathroom. Luckily I caught her.









OMG that completely freaks me out. What if you hadn't caught her?!?!?!? OMG!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had DS in a hospital. I was asked twice-- once upon admission, as one of about a thousand different questions the nurse asked. She just entered my answer in her computer with no reaction whatsoever. My ped had already told me that the circ rate in that hospital was about 50/50, so I assume they were accustomed to people not wanting it. Then I was asked again by the on-call ped from our ped practice, who asked me if I wanted him to schedule DS to be cut. I said no, and he made no comment and moved on to the next question he had.

The only mention anybody made after that ever was when they gave me a fact sheet about how to care for an intact penis, with a bunch of other info they handed out at discharge. The information was all accurate.


----------



## Kismet_fw (Aug 7, 2009)

My pregnancies were in the late 80s, two live births and two miscarriages. DH and I had discussed circ before the births, and I knew that my dad and my brother were not cut. DH is, and he said the scar still hurts sometimes.

Between there being no reason for it, and causing pain (NOT just of the passing nature they try to claim) we figured it just wasn't worth it, even if every male cousin ended up clipped. Now DS is a grown man and he hasn't mentioned any trouble, but it'd be his decision if he does get it done.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

I had to answer that you didn't have an option for my situation.

I do not remember the hospital even asking us, but if they did, it was once and simply informational. However, when our first son was born the OBGYN asked us a couple times leading up to the delivery. No big deal, we said no and that seemed to be that.

But then, out of the blue, immediately after I cut the umbilical cord, he started in on me. Pacing back and forth, pratcially pleading with me, strongly arguing that I was going to creat terrible problems for my son's self esteem my leaving him intact. He wouldn't look like me, would get teased mercilessly, etc. He pressured me unprofessionally, probably because he couldn't deal with his own circumcision, who knows.

But it was the doctor, not the hospital.

Regards


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg B* 
I had to answer that you didn't have an option for my situation.

I do not remember the hospital even asking us, but if they did, it was once and simply informational. However, when our first son was born the OBGYN asked us a couple times leading up to the delivery. No big deal, we said no and that seemed to be that.

But then, out of the blue, immediately after I cut the umbilical cord, he started in on me. Pacing back and forth, pratcially pleading with me, strongly arguing that I was going to creat terrible problems for my son's self esteem my leaving him intact. He wouldn't look like me, would get teased mercilessly, etc. He pressured me unprofessionally, probably because he couldn't deal with his own circumcision, who knows.

But it was the doctor, not the hospital.

Regards

Yikes, what year was that ? Maybe he was intact and was the one that was so teased then after that he felt so bad in ways that he couldn't cope besides some shallow girl treatment besides. I'm just guessing on that part otherwise it could be he couldn't stand the sight of foreskin or he just wanted to make money .


----------



## bluegirl91695 (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't remember being asked more than once at the hospital, however, we were charged for a circumcision on our hospital bill.

When circumcision came up with one of our midwives during the prenatal visits, it became ugly. She became visibly upset and very defensive when we discussed the reasons that we were considering not circumcising our son. She denounced the AAP and AMA for their statement that it wasn't medically necessary and then proceeded to pass judgement on us for being "liberal democrats". In the end she stormed out of the office. I changed practices after that. There were a couple of other instances in the practice in which the midwives didn't seem to be supportive of my natural ideals so this was the last straw. I was 36 weeks pregnant and knew that it would be strange to change so late in the pregnancy but I couldn't take the chance that she would be the physician at my son's birth.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoB* 
Yikes, what year was that ? Maybe he was intact and was the one that was so teased then after that he felt so bad in ways that he couldn't cope besides some shallow girl treatment besides. I'm just guessing on that part otherwise it could be he couldn't stand the sight of foreskin or he just wanted to make money .

1990

I think he was Jewish, so most likely circumcised. I think he had just bought into the propoganda and/or needed to justify in his mind that it was the right thing to do since he had an amputated penis. But this is all speculation.

Regards


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Greg. Who knows how doctors buy into this propganda is it because they need to try & make them do something or believe something that it was needed so they need a way to keep it around as making it believe it's benefical because to realize to have something done to you and others are fine when they are intact then they fear they had something done that wasn't needed to be done = they are damaged in that part is how they start to see it but it's a realization that many people don't want to face .


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ursaminor* 
Puppyfluffer, I find that interesting that your first midwife claimed Amish people circ, because as far as I know, they dont - I dont think most Amish know what circ really is outside of biblical references. I am pretty sure Mennonites dont practice circ either. My mom used to midwife for a few Amish communities in Ohio, I remember her telling me it is not a custom. weird.

My last DS was born in Orrville Ohio and the couple in the room next to me was Amish. They had their DS circ'ed.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My first two were girls, but we didn't find out DD1's gender. Nobody asked us at all if she would be circed (she would not have been, had she been a he).

With DS, I brought up circ with my home birth MW at a prenatal visit before we knew he was a he, and I saw a circ book at her office (it was an anti-circ book) so she knew we weren't circ'ing. She never brought it up again since she knew our wishes. The day he was born, we were on the phone with our pedi (he had low apgars and the mw had to call him by law) and he asked if we wanted him circed. I said no and he said "oh good, just bring him in next week then for his first checkup." At that checkup, the nurse just asked if we wanted it done, and then the pedi asked as well. It was more "you don't want it done, right" rather than "aren't you doing it?"


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

DS1 was born in a hospital that didn't circ on-site, his first ped didn't even ask at his 1 week well check. His next well check wasn't until 2 months old, and was with DH's old pediatrician, and he didn't ask either.

DS2 and DS3 were born at a larger medical center. The nurses asked with DS2, but not DS3 (born 5 years later). Our ped asked once or twice with DS2, but never bothered asking with DS3.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

With my second son, I was asked when we checked in. Then on the day of discharge as the nurse was doing the PKU test, she tried to talk up circ. I hated that nurse, she obviously hadn't bothered to even look at my chart or birth plan before coming in my room. Like I had requested everyone wear gloves when handling my baby, and he hadn't been bathed, and she didn't wear gloves. Any way she asked if DS was circumcised and I said no. She said the doctors around here all use anesthetic and it doesn't hurt the babies. She said it only stings a little when they pee afterwards for a couple of days. Then she kept calling my baby 'she'. The hospital sends out a quality survey to patients, and I wrote about what happened and sent it back. I think she got fired.


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

We had a hospital birth. Honestly we hadn't put much thought into the circumcision of ds, but when he was born our doctor noticed that the foreskin wasn't quite 'enough' for her to perform it herself. She said she would like to have a pediatric urologist look at it first. So on the second day of our stay, the urologist came by and said he was taking ds for the circ. I had to stop him and ask that he examine ds in our room. He did a once-over and said it should be fine. At this point, I had decided that no one is going to make a cut when something wasn't quite 'right.' The urologist said three times he was going to do the circ, but at the end of our stay our baby boy was still intact! We did have a follow up with another pediatric urologist, but ds got a clean bill of health and we've decided to leave him intact. I hate to think that if our ob/gyn hadn't made that observation out loud, that I would have allowed it to happen, and the complications that would have most likely come of it...


----------



## K703 (Dec 15, 2008)

Someone was wondering if the Amish circumcise their babies or not; I did some searching to see what I could find about the subject. I don't know how reliable those sources are, but here's what the answer appears to be: Circumcision is neither required nor prohibited under their beliefs, thus if you run onto some Amish men chances are some of them will be intact and some of them circumcised.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Mid pregnancy my OB brought it up by asking me what my circ plans were. I told her there is no way I would do it. She agreed with me, and said it was an unecessary procedure and was happy I didn't want it done. It was never again mentioned.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DS was born at home. I actually brought it up with my midwife when I told her I didn't want a Vit K injection. She said circ is totally not necessary and if I wasn't circing she was okay with not doing the vit K.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I was asked about 4 times in the hospital, since it's so rare to leave them intact they wanted to make sure they were completely sure I wasn't getting it done. Wouldn't want to miss part of their job









My homebirth, the MW asked once verbally and once in her paperwork prenatally, providing lots of anti circ info in her info package.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I voted that we were asked, and I *think* we were, once for both boys, just as a 'hey are you circing? - oh cool, thats fine







' sort of thing... but its possible we weren't even asked and it was just assumed we weren't. I'm pretty sure my mw with DS2 asked towards the end of my pregnancy just as info for my/his chart, but I'm not sure that the other mw for Ds1 ever asked us...


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

i laugh bc our son is intact and the hospital ped. sent us a bill for a circumcision. i called and clarified everything. i'm glad insurance wouldn't cover this elective surgery, but i think it's funny that they sent us a bill for a surgery that wasn't even preformed.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astar326* 
i laugh bc our son is intact and the hospital ped. sent us a bill for a circumcision. i called and clarified everything. i'm glad insurance wouldn't cover this elective surgery, but i think it's funny that they sent us a bill for a surgery that wasn't even preformed.

At least they took it off and you didn't end up dealing with collection agencies! But, yeah. It is still unfortunately common enough that if you have a boy, then the bean-counters assume it was done. (Heck, I'll pay the doc more to NOT do it







).


----------

